# Solid poop in the morning. Diarrhea during the day



## Munchii (Mar 16, 2011)

Enquiring for a friend.
7 month old collie is fed on pedigree puppy growth chicken and rice. Every morning he has a normal poop, but during the day he has diarrhea. Usually this happens when he is on a walk. Other than this he is very healthy.
I have recommended changing the food brand, but he doesn't want to do this.
What could be wrong?


Thanks


----------



## planete (Jan 21, 2012)

Going by my hound this is fairly normal with dogs at the start of a walk when they expect exciting things to happen. Just making sure nothing can stop them running like the wind! Solid poops at home always, runny only at start of walk. I would only worry with mine if it happened at home.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi there

I have an 8mth old collie lab cross who has had awful problems with her digestion including what you are describing. You need to advise your friend to be very careful of what the pup is fed, including main food, treats etc. 

Not all food will agree with him/her, and if this has been a constant problem you are right in advising to change food. 

Also, has the pup been brought to the vet - first and foremost

Gavs


----------



## Munchii (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks planete, that could be it!

Gavs;
Yeah, it's been a constant problem! He has been to the vet, and the vet basically just said starve him for 24 hours...Didn't work.
I'm going to search for a good quality food for him, Pedigree is terrible!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Personally I wouldn't be feeding Pedigree to a collie (or to any dog for that matter).

There are much better complete foods on the market.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Apart from the quality of the food, I was told that a runny tummy can sometimes be the result of over-feeding (?)


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

What treats is the dog getting through the day and when is it fed?


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Pedigree is so bad I wouldn't let the rat in my garage eat it! (and it's a vermin rat, not the pet sort).
Overfeeding can cause loose poos. Your friend should change the food to something better and be careful not to over-feed.


----------



## cornflower (May 14, 2009)

I had the same problem with my lurcher. So I give him half tin chappie and handful of complete mixer twice a day and this works wonders. If he does gets loose I give him boiled rice in his food. Some treats are terrible for loose poo. Vet suggested chappie as it is easy to get hold of. I know it's not the best on the market but it works for my dog.


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

It could also be the chicken in the food as both my boys have an allergy to this. I feed them anything fish based. They are both collies by the way.


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have a 8 month old German shepherd that was on RC German shepherd when we got her. She had the runs quiet often but never bothered her too much I then mixed natures diet meat in with it and she still had them but not as bad. She is now on natures diet on it's own and has no issues. I ran out and couldn't get to pet shop to get any more so she had 2 meals just of JWB biscuits which she has for her treat ball and also my bulldog eats this and we were back to the runs again soon as she has gone back on just the mea she is fine again. I don't think a dry diet suits her for some reason. May be feed a good quality meat instead of dry see how she goes


----------

